# Old plaster lath ceiling



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess I would be tempted to put in some plaster repair anchors between the joists just so future plaster separation does not weigh down the drywall. I don't see that you gain anything adding 1x3 fir strips unless you need to level out the ceiling. It is just going to add an extra inch you are going to have to screw through to get to the 2x and secure the drywall. 

Let's see what others think.


----------



## 1910rowhouse (Mar 26, 2012)

So, you don't believe the weight of the new sheetrock will be an issue??


----------



## 1910rowhouse (Mar 26, 2012)

9x16 room = drop ceiling to 10 ft using 9ft 2x4 metal studs 16oc and channel securing the the studs to original full size 2x4 framing every 3 ft. with insulation/VB and 1/2 lightweight sheetrock...

15x15 room = drop ceiling to 10 ft. using 15ft. 2x6 metal studs 16oc and channel securing studs to original full size 2x4 framing every 4ft with insulation/VB and 1/2 lightweight sheetrock.

My thinking is most of the weight will be loaded on the walls with extra support from original 2x4 structure....
PS. the original plaster lath ceiling will be strapped with 1x3 to hold it in place....

So, what do you think???? Can the metal studs and the full size 2x4 ceiling handle the weight of he sheetrock?


----------

